# What is Mexican Netflix like?



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi all, I know about needing a VPN to get US Netflix, and about Netflix staying one step ahead of VPNs, licensing issues, etc. My question is: What kinds of things are available for streaming if you just have _Mexican_ Netflix? Any US TV shows? Any Netflix original series, like The Crown, Stranger Things, etc.? Any independent English language movies, or just the big blockbusters?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

For years we had Netflix US and felt sad when we could no longer access it via our VPN.

But since - in addition to all the content we can get via our Roku - we have subscribed to CBS All Access - which I guess owns all the content they serve out - which is quite a bit - and which meets our needs.


----------



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

AnneLM said:


> Hi all, I know about needing a VPN to get US Netflix, and about Netflix staying one step ahead of VPNs, licensing issues, etc. My question is: What kinds of things are available for streaming if you just have _Mexican_ Netflix? Any US TV shows? Any Netflix original series, like The Crown, Stranger Things, etc.? Any independent English language movies, or just the big blockbusters?


(Typing while watching show on Netflix) It's very similar, but with more Spanish language programs, and less English (but not substantially less). Some foreign (non-English/Spanish) movies only have Spanish subtitles. We have slow internet (download 4 MBPS, upload .5 MBPS) and it works great.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AnneLM said:


> Hi all, I know about needing a VPN to get US Netflix, and about Netflix staying one step ahead of VPNs, licensing issues, etc. My question is: What kinds of things are available for streaming if you just have _Mexican_ Netflix? Any US TV shows? Any Netflix original series, like The Crown, Stranger Things, etc.? Any independent English language movies, or just the big blockbusters?


I only have looked extensively at the Mexico Netflix offerings so I can't make a very complete comparison, but my impression is that Mexico Netflix has a lot fewer old, classic US movies than the US version. However, Mexico Netflix seems pretty good on TV series. _The Crown_ and _Stranger Things_ are both available to address your specific question.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks so much. This is very helpful.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

One problem with Mexican Netflix is the lack of English subtitles on many offerings. For those with hearing impairment, it's a major issue. Even programs with spoken English are hard to follow, especially if the English is from Great Britain. 
Otherwise, there is a pretty good selection of both old and new programs.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I share Lagoloo‘s hearing difficulties, but good programmable hearing aids help quite a bit. I use mine mainly for TV, never for a movie theater, and seldom for normal face to face conversation. But, for TV with accents, and/or lots of whispering, etc., especially females, it sure helps to be able to control my own volume and directionality with hearing aids that have been programmed to my specific frequency needs; thanks to the VA Hospital.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I share Lagoloo‘s hearing difficulties, but good programmable hearing aids help quite a bit. I use mine mainly for TV, never for a movie theater, and seldom for normal face to face conversation. But, for TV with accents, and/or lots of whispering, etc., especially females, it sure helps to be able to control my own volume and directionality with hearing aids that have been programmed to my specific frequency needs; thanks to the VA Hospital.


Yes, those are nice, but expensive. Mi esposo has them. They don't help a whit when the program is in a foreign language and the available subtitles for it are Portuguese or another language in which he's far from fluent. I think the reason U.S. Netflix always has
English subtitles is the Americans with Disabilities Act, which compels them to do so.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I started using Putlocker when netflix was slow at adding new seasons to tv series that I was watching. Putlocker has everything that netflix has and more and its free for streaming. Lots of the newest movies and tv shows. A huge selection. Most things can be viewed in HD. The only negative is that it has annoying pop ups, I have been using it for a year and a half and I have never gotten a virus but it is better to us a browser that blocks pop ups. Type in putlockers.ch, if you search for just putlocker you will see lots of copycat sites.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

dichosalocura said:


> Well I started using Putlocker when netflix was slow at adding new seasons to tv series that I was watching. Putlocker has everything that netflix has and more and its free for streaming. Lots of the newest movies and tv shows. A huge selection. Most things can be viewed in HD. The only negative is that it has annoying pop ups, I have been using it for a year and a half and I have never gotten a virus but it is better to us a browser that blocks pop ups. Type in putlockers.ch, if you search for just putlocker you will see lots of copycat sites.


The word for today is: "Piracy." If that doesn't bother you........go for it. It's FREE.
OY.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We signed up for Netflix Mexico earlier this week. We had reached the point with CBS All Access that we had to wait for the current shows to become available (one show a week). Netflix does not have a ton of shows we are interested in but at 99 pesos/month we will probably keep it. We generally watch two shows late in the afternoon. Currently Longmire and Death in Paradise.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> The word for today is: "Piracy." If that doesn't bother you........go for it. It's FREE.
> OY.



Well, maybe it is piracy, but it is also one of the most popular free streaming websites in the world. And when you are living abroad, outside of the US and many familiar sites won´t let you view their content outside of the US due to lame rules such as advertisement rights. Sometimes a free site that offers free movies to stream is a breath of fresh air. Honestly, it is like how many people buy CDs now a days to hear a certain song? Most people just go download it for free off of youtube or any other free site. The times are a changing.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't use Putlocker - but if I did - I would make sure that I was using a VPN provider which did not keep server side logs...


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

dichosalocura said:


> Well, maybe it is piracy, but it is also one of the most popular free streaming websites in the world. And when you are living abroad, outside of the US and many familiar sites won´t let you view their content outside of the US due to lame rules such as advertisement rights. Sometimes a free site that offers free movies to stream is a breath of fresh air. Honestly, it is like how many people buy CDs now a days to hear a certain song? Most people just go download it for free off of youtube or any other free site. The times are a changing.


I meant to say how people DON'T buy CDs now a days to hear a certain song. They just download it for free.

When I watch putlocker, I just watch it in Avast Safe Zone which blocks pop ups. Even when I used to use it without the pop up blocker, I never got a virus, but it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Kind of related ... I wanted to watch today's Alabama/Florida game. I noticed that it was on CBS and visted CBSSports.com. There it is - free - so I setup the google chromescast device (readily available on Amazon I believe) and I feel like I am back in South Florida watching the game. Better even because I believe this in HD. (Not so happy that Florida is down so much :-( )


----------



## TravellingTiko (Dec 8, 2016)

I am loving Mexican Netflix. Some seasons that are not yet available in Canada are online here ex black mirror. I have been watching English shows with Spanish subtitles to help my reading comprehension. It has been working pretty well. Also, telenovelas...there is a whole tab. Even if soap operas are not your thing they are hilarious and ofter interesting insight into the intensity of the culture. Accidental alliteration.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Gatos said:


> For years we had Netflix US and felt sad when we could no longer access it via our VPN.
> 
> But since - in addition to all the content we can get via our Roku - we have subscribed to CBS All Access - which I guess owns all the content they serve out - which is quite a bit - and which meets our needs.


.
My VPN releases updates at least once a month that do allow viewing of Netflix US, though there are just two U.S. cities, and particular numbers, that you have to link up with.

Again, the choice is much wider than in Mexico when I lived here, or now in Thailand where I live. But of course, Netflix is very open that they are moving away from Hollywood movies and toward their own original series. They shockingly spent $100 million for the first two seasons of The Crown.

I'm of two minds. You do get much greater character development and in depth stories in the original series, but of course, they often have to drag out the stories to fill in a full series, resulting in the stars not taking the obvious actions as that would solve their problems too easily and of course, they are usually very gullible to schemes by obvious evil people that any rational person wouldn't listen to but they have to get into harrowing situations.

And apparently Netflix has ended its relationships with the cable networks that put out Homeland and Ray Donovan. 

Every week, iTunes usually has one 99 cent rental. Once or twice a month, they're worth it


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not sure what is going on - I started a Netflix Mexico account in November - I have the same credentials I had with Netflix US (which I had canceled). I had to speak with Netflix on the phone to setup a new credit card or something - so I will now be paying $99 pesos a month and it will be charged to my BofA dollar based Visa.

But since setting up this Mexican account - and still using my VPN service - I can ONLY get Netflix US. I hate to jinx it by mentioning it here. It could be that the VPN server I am using is not on their list of 'unwanted' IPs - don't know but we are enjoying picking up where we left off. We very rarely watch movies but prefer the TV series.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> I'm not sure what is going on - I started a Netflix Mexico account in November - I have the same credentials I had with Netflix US (which I had canceled). I had to speak with Netflix on the phone to setup a new credit card or something - so I will now be paying $99 pesos a month and it will be charged to my BofA dollar based Visa.
> 
> But since setting up this Mexican account - and still using my VPN service - I can ONLY get Netflix US. I hate to jinx it by mentioning it here. It could be that the VPN server I am using is not on their list of 'unwanted' IPs - don't know but we are enjoying picking up where we left off. We very rarely watch movies but prefer the TV series.


Netflix will only show you movies for the country you connect from. So if you connect with through a VPN it will depend on where the VPN server is located. When I am in Germany all the movies are subtitled in German. When I am in Mexico, they are subtitled and dubbed in Spanish. The selection is also different depending on the country.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Netflix will only show you movies for the country you connect from. So if you connect with through a VPN it will depend on where the VPN server is located. When I am in Germany all the movies are subtitled in German. When I am in Mexico, they are subtitled and dubbed in Spanish. The selection is also different depending on the country.


About 6 or 8 months ago US Netflix cracked down on accessing their services via a US based VPN server. I can't speak for the rest of the world - but when we connected via our US based VPN server (any of several) they said - go away. There may be one or two smaller VPN providers they haven't caught up with yet. I have yet to see a Netflix subtitled anything using my Netflix Mexico account - everything is English and offers the same content as we had under our US Netflix account.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

The condo I am renting right now has Netflix México. It seems to have all the shows and movies that Canada had. At least the wife can catch up on repeats of Downtown Abbey.


----------



## Wallyllama (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a satellite dish on my travel trailer that is adjustable for Dish, Direct Tv, or Bell service. I have Dish on my house in US and will spend the winter north of Puerto Vallarta. Does anyone know if any of these services are workable in Nayarit or should I rely on streaming via Firestick or Roku?


----------

